# Cabot Circus - opening 25/09/08



## Geri (Sep 20, 2008)

Is anyone else stupidly excited about this?

Fuck the credit crunch - I have a new credit card which is interest free for a year, and I intend to use it! 

What is 'Urban Outfitters' anyway?


----------



## the button (Sep 20, 2008)

Geri said:


> What is 'Urban Outfitters' anyway?



Specialist combat retailer?


----------



## Tank Girl (Sep 20, 2008)

urban outfitters is cool stuff for young skinny things 

they do quite nice house/gift type stuff too and a fair bit of tat.

http://www.urbanoutfitters.co.uk/


----------



## Geri (Sep 20, 2008)

They have a coat I like but they don't do it in an 18 - only an 8 and a 10. Maybe I should buy them both and sew them together.


----------



## Jenerys (Sep 20, 2008)

Harvey Nichs


----------



## Sunspots (Sep 20, 2008)

I'm not interested in Cabot Circus whatsoever.  

But every time I've been past the site, I just think: there's _no fucking way_ that's going to be ready by the 25th!  

I bet they've been working totally non-stop, double-shifts, overtime free-for-all, etc, this last fortnight...


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 20, 2008)

By all accounts the bloke's name was Giovanni Ca*boto* .. so how appropriate I've started calling that part of town "Cabot's Arse". *

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Cabot
*


----------



## Geri (Sep 20, 2008)

Sunspots said:


> But every time I've been past the site, I just think: there's _no fucking way_ that's going to be ready by the 25th!



It's not all opening then, AFAIK.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Sep 20, 2008)

Geri said:


> Is anyone else stupidly excited about this?



More nervous than excited but yes!  Only a few more days! 



Sunspots said:


> But every time I've been past the site, I just think: there's _no fucking way_ that's going to be ready by the 25th!
> 
> I bet they've been working totally non-stop, double-shifts, overtime free-for-all, etc, this last fortnight...



Yeah, it does look like it's not finished doesn't it! But I was inside the new House of Fraser the other week and it was all pretty much done inside even if the outside is a mess.  

It really is a lovely store (HOF).  Can't believe I'm gonna be working there though, I am sooooo nervous.


----------



## Geri (Sep 20, 2008)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> It really is a lovely store (HOF).  Can't believe I'm gonna be working there though, I am sooooo nervous.



What department are you in? Handbags?

*looks hopeful*


----------



## hermitical (Sep 20, 2008)

give me Fishponds any day of the week....


----------



## Recumbent Boy (Sep 20, 2008)

excited? I can not wait for it all to open! Day after day after week after month of delays to my busses as 'stuff' gets delivered only to taken away! Couldn't give a hoot about what goes on inside.... FFS finish building it already!!!!


----------



## electrogirl (Sep 20, 2008)

i can't sodding wait.

urban outfitters! american apparel! schuh!

joy on a fucking stick


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Sep 20, 2008)

Geri said:


> What department are you in? Handbags?
> 
> *looks hopeful*



Noooo, I'm on ladieswear.    Ladieswear is nice too though.  

Electrogirl, I had no idea there was gonna be an American Apparel!


----------



## Geri (Sep 21, 2008)

What's American Apparel? Probably another shop full of clothes that won't fit me. 

There's a Radley shop in Quakers Friars.


----------



## electrogirl (Sep 21, 2008)

American Apparel to brillo eighties style sporty/casual wear and wicked leggings.


----------



## Geri (Sep 21, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> American Apparel to brillo eighties style sporty/casual wear and wicked leggings.



Not for me then, the 80s is best forgotten, fashion wise.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 21, 2008)

I doubt I'll ever shop in Cabot's Arse.
I've already been warned-off "OK Samonella" which was the only shop that caught my eye.

I've never felt so alienated in my own city .. don't get me started on the new "village" branding - "West End" ffs


----------



## Geri (Sep 21, 2008)

Well, no one is forcing you.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 21, 2008)

It's just suddenly hit me that's all. 

I used to occaisionally go on desperate missions to Broadmead in search of basic clothing that fits me - XXL plain black crew neck tee shirts, 40-plus inch waist combats, size 13 trainers ....

I now have workwearhouse and La redoute, and various specialist shoe suppliers.

It used to be that I only travelled outside the city maybe once a year.
My world has now shrunk to a narrow chunk of the *suburbs *...

The fishing shop has now moved to Gardiner Haskins ...

All I need now is a local bike repair shop.

.


----------



## Zaskar (Sep 21, 2008)

I am excited.
I like new public buildings and wandering around shops where I cant afford much.


----------



## Geri (Sep 21, 2008)

gentlegreen said:


> I used to occaisionally go on desperate missions to Broadmead in search of basic clothing that fits me - XXL plain black crew neck tee shirts, 40-plus inch waist combats, size 13 trainers ....



Well, Broadmead is still there! And Primark is moving to the old House of Fraser building.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 21, 2008)

Geri said:


> Well, Broadmead is still there! And Primark is moving to the old House of Fraser building.


Any idea when they actually open ?

Who knows, with more space they might keep more stock and have more counters ....


----------



## Geri (Sep 21, 2008)

Not until Spring. It's about time we had a bigger Primark again, that small one is rubbish.


----------



## xenon (Sep 22, 2008)

nah, not excited. It's only shops. Might go to Yo Sushi though.


----------



## spring-peeper (Sep 22, 2008)

I thought that this thread was gonna be about lions and tigers and clowns.


----------



## mattie (Sep 22, 2008)

spring-peeper said:


> I thought that this thread was gonna be about lions and tigers and clowns.



Plenty of clowns in Brizzle.


*hides from JTG*


----------



## Paul Russell (Sep 22, 2008)

gentlegreen said:


> I doubt I'll ever shop in Cabot's Arse.



Yeah, even the best shopping centres are hell on earth. Load of chain stores, however upmarket. Chunk of shite.


----------



## spring-peeper (Sep 22, 2008)

Not all shopping centers are horrible. Over here we have a shopping center that has a small lake and a roller coaster!!!!


----------



## Geri (Sep 22, 2008)

spring-peeper said:


> I thought that this thread was gonna be about lions and tigers and clowns.



We are getting a wildlife park as well. 

Although not actually _in_ Bristol - on the outskirts.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 22, 2008)

It's ka-beau you freaks, not kab-bott


----------



## Paul Russell (Sep 22, 2008)

spring-peeper said:


> Not all shopping centers are horrible. Over here we have a shopping center that has a small lake and a roller coaster!!!!



Now if the Bristol shopping centre has a lake with some crocodiles, that would be more like it. More exciting than a creche.


----------



## JTG (Sep 22, 2008)

I noted the other day that there will be a Nandos there.

That's what I like, something a bit different from what we had already


----------



## Geri (Sep 23, 2008)

butchersapron said:


> It's ka-beau you freaks, not kab-bott



Shut up.


----------



## geekpenguin (Sep 23, 2008)

I personally can't wait . Looking forward to the Urban Outfitters and American Apparel myself...and my guilty secret: Krispy Kreme XD. I bet they're gonna get kind of boring seeing as they'll be so close at hand, but after only being able to get them on very rare trips to Birmingham, London or Heathrow, I can't wait . That and the Yo Sushi and lots of other new shops to explore, it's gonna be rather fun. At least I think so anyways.

Can't wait for the bus disruption to settle down tho - pain in the proverbial ass that is.


----------



## Geri (Sep 23, 2008)

House of Fraser are having a preview opening for cardholders tomorrow evening 

I can't decide whether to go or not, it's at 6.30 and I'll have to work late.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 23, 2008)

What do HoF sell, apart from handbags, Jaeger scarves and souvenir tartan ?


----------



## Geri (Sep 23, 2008)

gentlegreen said:


> What do HoF sell, apart from handbags, Jaeger scarves and souvenir tartan ?



Clothes, household stuff, electricals, furniture.

I usually mooch about in the handbags department though.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 23, 2008)

Geri said:


> Clothes, household stuff, electricals, furniture.
> 
> I usually mooch about in the handbags department though.



So it actually is a bit like John Lewis ?

A pity the entrance hall put me off ...


----------



## big eejit (Sep 23, 2008)

I went to the HoF clearance sale in their old shop. They had shirts, for example, reduced from £220 to £120. Who the hell pays £200 for a shirt? I was shocked.


----------



## Geri (Sep 23, 2008)

gentlegreen said:


> So it actually is a bit like John Lewis ?



It's like John Lewis, but not as good. I really wish John Lewis hadn't left Broadmead - I love that shop, and it takes hours to get to the Mall on the bus.


----------



## Gerry1time (Sep 23, 2008)

big eejit said:


> I went to the HoF clearance sale in their old shop. They had shirts, for example, reduced from £220 to £120. Who the hell pays £200 for a shirt? I was shocked.



I went to the last hour of that on the saturday. Utter carnage, but oddly cool as i'd had a couple of pints and turned 'Ok Computer' by Radiohead up loud on my headphones. The sight of people fighting over 20p side plates and the utter wreckage left by the rest of the organised looting that day was really quite cool with that soundtrack. 

Are people seriously excited by the opening of what is basically just the same shopping centre most other cities in the UK got years ago though? Really? I really, honestly don't see how it's in the least bit exciting at all. It's just some shops. If you want something that badly, just buy it on the internet. 

Sure, if Bristol was one of the first cities to get this level of 'shopping experience' then great, but it's one of the last. Just as we head into recession and people start to want to shop more locally anyway. Go us.


----------



## wiskey (Sep 23, 2008)

big eejit said:


> I went to the HoF clearance sale in their old shop. They had shirts, for example, reduced from £220 to £120. Who the hell pays £200 for a shirt? I was shocked.



who pays £120 for a shirt!!


----------



## wiskey (Sep 23, 2008)

does anybody know when the cinema opens?


----------



## Geri (Sep 23, 2008)

wiskey said:


> does anybody know when the cinema opens?



It's not clear from the website but it looks like it's opening on Saturday. It's looking finished already. I didn't expect it to be where it is, for some reason.


----------



## Geri (Sep 23, 2008)

Gerry1time said:


> Are people seriously excited by the opening of what is basically just the same shopping centre most other cities in the UK got years ago though? Really? I really, honestly don't see how it's in the least bit exciting at all. It's just some shops. If you want something that badly, just buy it on the internet.



You have to pay to get things delivered from the internet (usually) and if they don't fit, you have to pay to send them back. 

I enjoy shopping - I can easily spend a few hours mooching around shops without spending a lot of money.

I'm not really getting your point about 'shopping locally' either.


----------



## wiskey (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm crap at shopping, I find it boring. I walk into the first shop, find what I want and buy it. 

I don't understand the idea of window shopping!


----------



## Geri (Sep 23, 2008)

wiskey said:


> I don't understand the idea of window shopping!



It's like shopping, but cheaper!


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Sep 23, 2008)

Geri said:


> House of Fraser are having a preview opening for cardholders tomorrow evening
> 
> I can't decide whether to go or not, it's at 6.30 and I'll have to work late.



Come along!  Tonight went well and tomorrow should be nice too.  There was LOTS of free drink.   (though not for staff  )

But errmm, 6.30???  I've been told 4.30-9pm.    I wish HOF would make up their mind.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 24, 2008)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> Come along!  Tonight went well and tomorrow should be nice too.  There was LOTS of free drink.   (though not for staff  )
> 
> But errmm, 6.30???  I've been told 4.30-9pm.    I wish HOF would make up their mind.


What were all those people doing Saturday afternoon all crowded together outside ?


----------



## Geri (Sep 24, 2008)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> Come along!  Tonight went well and tomorrow should be nice too.  There was LOTS of free drink.   (though not for staff  )
> 
> But errmm, 6.30???  I've been told 4.30-9pm.    I wish HOF would make up their mind.



What happened last night? 

How can I find the time out? It said 6.30 in the paper - don't want to stay at work late if I don't have to!

Edit - have a look at this:

http://www.thisisbristol.co.uk/news...bot-Circus/article-348147-detail/article.html

Is the Sophie Ellis Bextor thing tonight? I'm not sure if I want to go now, I'd better dress up a bit!


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Sep 24, 2008)

Nooo, the big event is Thursday when we open to the public and that's when Sophie Ellis Bextor is coming.

I just remembered, the first hour or so tonight is press only so I guess it maybe is open to Fraser Card holders from 6.30 on...HOF are quite tight-lipped with their info.  

Last night was Friends and Family, very quiet and chilled.


----------



## Iam (Sep 24, 2008)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> that's when Sophie Ellis Bextor is coming.



Another fucking good reason not to be there.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 24, 2008)

This is SO this saddest thread on urban


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Sep 24, 2008)

Iam said:


> Another fucking good reason not to be there.



I didn't bloody invite her.


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 24, 2008)

I saw the lights on in House of Fraser last night. . .

Then had to slalom my way through every fucking traffic cone in Bristol which seem to be attracted to the bright lights and had set itself up as a sort of contraflow with lots of holes in it and no clear directions 

Which was nice


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Sep 24, 2008)

The Bristol Blogger is ranting about the BBC providing a free advertising platform for Cabot Circus shops on their website, I must say, Like most things the Bristol Blogger says - I'm inclined to agree.


----------



## Iam (Sep 24, 2008)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> I didn't bloody invite her.





HOF has got clothes and stuff in it now, bomber.

I like the new M32 bus lane. All 9 metres of it...


----------



## Gerry1time (Sep 24, 2008)

Was just down that way this morning, seems they were taking in / inducting the new shop staff in batches. They were all wearing fluorescent safety jackets though, which seems to imply the thing's not actually ready yet.


----------



## mattie (Sep 24, 2008)

I was stuck on a train back to Bristol from Newport with some incredibly obnoxious little cows who were rattling on about 'xara training'.  

Whether they shipped them to Cardiff for this training because the Bristol store wasn't ready or because they were obnoxious little cows isn't clear.


----------



## xenon (Sep 24, 2008)

Is the Odeon on Union Street closing? 

haven't been paying much attention to the detail of this Circus thing. Not mad about shopping...


----------



## Geri (Sep 24, 2008)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> Nooo, the big event is Thursday when we open to the public and that's when Sophie Ellis Bextor is coming.



No, she was there tonight!

That was the most surreal experience I've ever had not under the influence of acid - they shouldn't let plebs like me drink free champagne! 

There were hardly any 'normal' people there - when I got there, most people seemed to know each other, there were a lot of journalists and a lot of people in suits.

It was really hot,so I got really sweaty and my hair started dripping - needless to say I drank waaaay too much free champagne and started babbling nonsense to all the staff (who were really nice and friendly) about handbags, and I couldn't find the way out.

It's a lovely shop but most things are v. expensive, so I didn't buy anything.


----------



## wiskey (Sep 24, 2008)

but but but did you see the roof?? thats the only bit I want to go and look at. 

and why is it CabOT and not CabeAU?


----------



## Iam (Sep 24, 2008)

Strictly speaking, it's _Caboto_, isn't it?


----------



## Iam (Sep 24, 2008)

I should point out I only know that because you showed us his Wiki page at the weekend...


----------



## wiskey (Sep 24, 2008)

well yeah but since we've dropped the extra 'o' already thats beside the point. 

What do people call the tower? I've always called it Cabeau tower, now there's a bloke on the telly calling it Cabot circus and to be honest he sounds like a twat.


----------



## Iam (Sep 24, 2008)

I've always said Cab-_OT_, but I'm a northerner, what do I know??


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 24, 2008)

The bristol way seems to be pretty much 100% cabbut. I say Cabo though.


----------



## wiskey (Sep 24, 2008)

well I'm an interloper too  where's Fizz she's the only definitely authentic bristolite I know


----------



## wiskey (Sep 24, 2008)

butchersapron said:


> The bristol way seems to be pretty much 100% cabbut. I say Cabo though.



are you an interloper too?


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm from Somerset. In school (in bristol) we were taught Cabbut by one teacher and we had another Italian one who insisted on calling him Giovanni Caboto.


----------



## Iam (Sep 24, 2008)

So essentially, we don't really know?


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Sep 24, 2008)

Geri said:


> No, she was there tonight!
> 
> That was the most surreal experience I've ever had not under the influence of acid - they shouldn't let plebs like me drink free champagne!
> 
> ...



Yes, you're right!  She was there, and how tiny is she!!?  

My god, that champagne was rough though and why was it red?  

Glad you liked our shiny new HOF and you had fun, my mate manages a handbag concession there and she's lovely.  

I, on the other hand have had the day from HOF hell.


----------



## Geri (Sep 25, 2008)

wiskey said:


> but but but did you see the roof?? thats the only bit I want to go and look at.



I did, I went outside onto the balcony to make a phone call and the sky was red and it looked absolutely stunning.

Yu_Gi_Oh, why was your day so bad?


----------



## Awesome Wells (Sep 25, 2008)

Why are all the shops clothes shops?


----------



## Iam (Sep 25, 2008)

There's a new Zavvi, isn't there?

So you'll be able to choose from 6 exciting chart CDs and a load of DVDs that no one really wants...


----------



## JTG (Sep 25, 2008)

wiskey said:


> well I'm an interloper too  where's Fizz she's the only definitely authentic bristolite I know




28 years in this bloody city and still you think I aint Bristolian.

fizz is from Somerset anyway. Starts at Bedminster Bridge dontcha know


----------



## Iam (Sep 25, 2008)

So, what's the answer, then?

Cabutt, innit?


----------



## tarannau (Sep 25, 2008)

Cabot according to the Beeb Breakfast crew. This got lumped in with the opening of 2 other shopping centres, complete with businessmen waffling about how good brands won't suffer in the recession.


----------



## Kevicious (Sep 25, 2008)

I will 'go shopping' at Cabot Circus when I run out of interesting, life-affirming things to do...


----------



## wiskey (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeah thats my attitude (unless it has a mothercare in which case I might be in there earlier but I don't think it does), but I will go in earlier to look at the roof


----------



## wiskey (Sep 25, 2008)

JTG said:


> 28 years in this bloody city and still you think I aint Bristolian.



in a word no


----------



## Zaskar (Sep 25, 2008)

A few years back when cribs opened everyone as freaking out that bristol would centre would die - it didnt, and with this uber cool place opening it shows that city centres can best naff out of town - oh sure it has the nasty vibe of cribbs BUT it is still part of a real thriving urban landscape, and that along with the cool architecture I celebrate.

But I will never be able to afford the handbags in harvey nicks.

I find the overwhelming moaniness of this thread suprising.  There again I aqint been there yet, so maybe I will be moaning soon.


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 25, 2008)

Iam said:


> There's a new Zavvi, isn't there?
> 
> So you'll be able to choose from 6 exciting chart CDs and a load of DVDs that no one really wants...




When and why did they change it from Virgin Megastore


----------



## Gerry1time (Sep 25, 2008)

Zaskar said:


> with this uber cool place opening



Guess that's my surprise over the seeming excitement about this opening, that i just wouldn't see this place as cool. Sure, you can't define cool that easily, but the same chain stores and large companies that every other city has doesn't seem that cool to me. More convenient perhaps (my good lady is excited about Bristol finally having a Shuh (or however it's spelt), but only because it saves trips to Cardiff to find one. 

Going to go down soon enough and check it out, i may be wrong, but it really does just seem to be another underwhelming shopping centre that's been done already and, in the case of Birmingham at least, bigger and better elsewhere.


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 25, 2008)

JTG said:


> 28 years in this bloody city and still you think I aint Bristolian.
> 
> fizz is from Somerset anyway. Starts at Bedminster Bridge dontcha know




Ooooooh I wouldn't let her hear you say that 

I think you'll find she was born in Redcliffe if not the BRI hospital. Full on inside the boundaries sir 

But if she was born otherside of the bridge its still closer than say. . .Swindon for example innit.

or Bath

Still I is from that there London innit


----------



## Iam (Sep 25, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> When and why did they change it from Virgin Megastore



End of last year, management buyout meant they could no longer use the name, so they picked the most completely shit one they could find.

I wouldn't wager on them being too long for this world to be honest. I know they've got large backing, but let's face it, unless you're buying the most mainstream of things, you're far better off buying CDs, DVDs and games online these days.


----------



## Iam (Sep 25, 2008)

I just went and had a look.

It's a shopping centre. Woo.

What are they going to do with all the stores vacated by stores that've moved, I wonder...


----------



## wiskey (Sep 25, 2008)

yeah I wondered that, surely town will be shop-heavy on one side and derelict on the other?

(I do think you're brave btw )


----------



## Iam (Sep 25, 2008)

Aah, it's nothing. Headphones and a low-pulled baseball hat, you'd be amazed how the crowds part, as if I were the size of a bombscare... 

There's already a few businesses vacated in Broadmead, it seems to have been going on a while. Now, Next on the corner opposite Tesco is closing, and that's gotta be an expensive piece of real estate. I can't see Zavvi managing with two Megastores for long, either. Seems a bit odd to me.

They're actually stopping traffic and pedestrians along the Horsefair, in turns. A little line of people in orange high-viz "Cabot Circus" vests saying when you can and can't walk.

Perhaps it's just me, but I'd have imagined a couple of pedestrian crossings would have been more effective...


----------



## JTG (Sep 25, 2008)

So, who else is just gonna call it 'Broadmead' and have done with it?


----------



## JTG (Sep 25, 2008)

wiskey said:


> in a word no



You make me sad


----------



## JTG (Sep 25, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> Ooooooh I wouldn't let her hear you say that
> 
> I think you'll find she was born in Redcliffe if not the BRI hospital. Full on inside the boundaries sir
> 
> ...



Jesus was born in a stable, didn't make him a horse did it?


----------



## hermitical (Sep 25, 2008)

someone's gonna be projecting Dawn of the Dead on the side of one of the new buildings from about 9:30 tonight.


----------



## JTG (Sep 25, 2008)

hermitical said:


> someone's gonna be projecting Dawn of the Dead on the side of one of the new buildings from about 9:30 tonight.



I walk home along Bond Street after 9. Anywhere near there?


----------



## hermitical (Sep 25, 2008)

Spot on:



> A George A. Romero film will be projected onto Cabot Circus tonight as an unofficial parallel launch for Bristol's vast city-centre shopping development - can you guess which one?
> 
> 9.30pm, bond street if you want to consume.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 25, 2008)

Zaskar said:


> I find the overwhelming moaniness of this thread suprising.  There again I aqint been there yet, so maybe I will be moaning soon.


If you don't moan you aren't a proper Bristolian 

Mind you. I spent my first 18 years in the suburbs - about 300 yards from the city limit.

JTG has it - "Broadmead" it will always be


----------



## Geri (Sep 25, 2008)

Just went through there at 8pm - most surreal, usually it's dead in town at that time of the night and about 3 people get on the bus by Primark. Tonight we were stopped for 10 minutes with people getting on, mostly divs who didn't know how to buy a bus ticket.  Then along by Cabot Circus it was mental, people everywhere and roads that didn't exist before! 

I hope it stays like that really, as I feel safer in town with people milling about.

Even McDonalds has had a makeover!


----------



## wiskey (Sep 25, 2008)

Has it gone green? I noticed all the MD in london had gone green.


----------



## Geri (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeah, it was looking very green.


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 25, 2008)

JTG said:


> Jesus was born in a stable, didn't make him a horse did it?




but eh might have been an Ass followed around by sheep 

Fizz said she was born at the BMH


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 25, 2008)

Iam said:


> What are they going to do with all the stores vacated by stores that've moved, I wonder...



Give it a week and they'll be flogging fireworks, 
then cheap christmas tat like dancing christmas tress for a £1,

Then closed.

Then will re-emerge with Polish signage selling flogging cheap fake booze, like smirkoff vodka befire closing again


----------



## wiskey (Sep 25, 2008)

my mother thinks 35,000 people went today! 

not sure where she got that from though


----------



## butterfly child (Sep 25, 2008)

wiskey said:


> well I'm an interloper too  where's Fizz she's the only definitely authentic bristolite I know



<coughes>


----------



## rasrave (Sep 26, 2008)

Haven't lived in Bristol since 1993. Bought my first suit in Broadmead. Used to live on raleigh road near ashton gate. These threads about Bristol do my head in sometimes, lots of changes. Maybe it's time for a trip to the UK...
BTW is the Nando's mentioned in first couple of pages the same bunch as the Nando's chicken in South Africa? <drools>


----------



## Geri (Sep 26, 2008)

wiskey said:


> my mother thinks 35,000 people went today!



That was in the first _two hours_ according to the BBC news.


----------



## strung out (Sep 26, 2008)

wiskey said:


> well I'm an interloper too  where's Fizz she's the only definitely authentic bristolite I know


i've lived here my whole life 



JTG said:


> So, who else is just gonna call it 'Broadmead' and have done with it?


me

haven't been there yet but i'll probably try and pop down in the next week or so just to have a look. i'll probably go there about as often as i went to broadmead before, which is to say hardly at all


----------



## xenon (Sep 26, 2008)

rasrave said:


> Haven't lived in Bristol since 1993. Bought my first suit in Broadmead. Used to live on raleigh road near ashton gate. These threads about Bristol do my head in sometimes, lots of changes. Maybe it's time for a trip to the UK...
> BTW is the Nando's mentioned in first couple of pages the same bunch as the Nando's chicken in South Africa? <drools>




Yep it is. Chicken with Piri, Piri source and all that.


----------



## Iam (Sep 26, 2008)

I went _the other way_ this lunchtime, and bought something on Park Street (Fopp, to be precise). Is that still allowed?


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 26, 2008)

Good choice, because i've just been told that a huge glass door in Harvey N has collapsed and shattered onto a baby and mother - screams filling the air, people thinking it was under attack and so on...


----------



## Iam (Sep 26, 2008)

Whoops. Let's hope they don't sue for more money than's been taken so far...


----------



## big eejit (Sep 26, 2008)

Evening Post website says the door was smashed in.


----------



## wiskey (Sep 26, 2008)

blimey, I apologise to those I didn't KNOW were true bristolians  

I was only born 12 miles away but I lay no claims here.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 26, 2008)

They now say a glass panel fell out, not that it was smashed - leaving all the people who made comments on the posts site looking like the divs they are.


----------



## Iam (Sep 26, 2008)

Which is a bonus...


----------



## big eejit (Sep 26, 2008)

butchersapron said:


> They now say a glass panel fell out, not that it was smashed - leaving all the people who made comments on the posts site looking like the divs they are.



True dat.

Sorry, I've been watching the wire. I'm not black and I'm not from Baltimore.


----------



## JTG (Sep 26, 2008)

Geri said:


> Just went through there at 8pm - most surreal, usually it's dead in town at that time of the night and about 3 people get on the bus by Primark. Tonight we were stopped for 10 minutes with people getting on, mostly divs who didn't know how to buy a bus ticket.  Then along by Cabot Circus it was mental, people everywhere and roads that didn't exist before!
> 
> I hope it stays like that really, as I feel safer in town with people milling about.
> 
> Even McDonalds has had a makeover!



Prolly the same divs who hold me up at Temple Meads by not knowing how to get through the ticket barrier. I mean they've only been there 6 years or so.


----------



## Geri (Sep 26, 2008)

I was in Harvey Nicks when the glass came down - I didn't see what caused it as me & my mum were just around the corner looking at the handbags. We heard a tremendous crash, then loads of screaming and people were rushing towards the door. We walked over but I thought something terrible had happened, by the looks on people's faces, and I didn't want to see anything too grim. Someone said the glass had shattered and a baby was hurt, then a shop assistant came running past us with the baby in her arms, and he was crying and had loads of cuts on his head (although they didn't look very deep - just nicks, probably). There was a woman being attended to, who I assume was his mother, but she didn't appear to be too badly hurt, she was just shaking and crying. I was shaking as well when I got out.

Apart from that I was quite impressed with the place. Quakers Friars looks lovely and it's nice to have so many places to sit outside and have something to eat and drink. I spent £7.50 in Hotel Chocolat on 3 bars of chocolate!

There is some seriously expensive stuff in those shops.


----------



## Iam (Sep 26, 2008)

So, free handbags all round to prevent the lawsuits?


----------



## Geri (Sep 26, 2008)

Iam said:


> So, free handbags all round to prevent the lawsuits?



That's what I'd have asked for if it happened to me. Some of them were over a grand!


----------



## Iam (Sep 26, 2008)

I think you should have asked anyway. Mental stress of seeing a bleeding baby n'all...


----------



## wiskey (Sep 26, 2008)

so you lot wot have been, did any of you find out when the cinema opens?


----------



## Geri (Sep 26, 2008)

It's open already! £6 to get in.


----------



## butterfly child (Sep 26, 2008)

Geri said:


> That's what I'd have asked for if it happened to me. Some of them were over a grand!



Did they have any of the gorgeous scarves in the HoF? Missoni, or whoever they are. Big fluffy EVENTS of a scarf? Bootiful.

You'll have to check out the Coccinelle bags too..

And a nice purple Paul Smith bag at £600


----------



## wiskey (Sep 26, 2008)

butterfly child said:


> And a nice purple Paul Smith bag at £600



see this is why I just don't get fashion and handbags


----------



## wiskey (Sep 26, 2008)

Geri said:


> It's open already! £6 to get in.



worth it to have leg room  I have never been as uncomfortable as the old odeon in broadmead


----------



## butterfly child (Sep 26, 2008)

xenon said:


> Yep it is. Chicken with Piri, Piri source and all that.



Sauce 

I think Nando's is over-rated. And a bit limiting if you don't like chicken.


----------



## butterfly child (Sep 26, 2008)

wiskey said:


> see this is why I just don't get fashion and handbags




What, the prices? Obviously I would prefer them to be cheaper but freedom of choice and all that, what people spend their money on is their business, not mine.

I'd splash out up to £300 on the right bag, but some designers prices are immoral.


----------



## butterfly child (Sep 26, 2008)

wiskey said:


> worth it to have leg room  I have never been as uncomfortable as the old odeon in broadmead



It's cheaper than my local picture house


----------



## wiskey (Sep 26, 2008)

butterfly child said:


> what people spend their money on is their business, not mine.



of course it is, I just said I don't understand the attraction. I can sort of see why people would spend a fortune on a car or on records but the desire for handbags just eludes me.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 27, 2008)

.


----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 27, 2008)

JTG said:


> 28 years in this bloody city and still you think I aint Bristolian.
> 
> fizz is from Somerset anyway. Starts at Bedminster Bridge dontcha know



Somerset? no I'm not!

I was born in Bristol Maternity Hospital and then spent 16 years doing me growing up in Redcliffe hill (can't get much more central than that with a BS1 post code!) Then a few years in Totterdown before I was shipped out to South Bristol to serve out the rest of me sentence, which should be coming to the end of it's term fairly soon...looking at getting out early for good behaviour.

Oh and true Bristolians never EVER refer to the town shopping center as 'Broadmead' it's just 'Town' and yer always going 'into Town' or 'Down Town' whatever direction your coming from!

Glad that's sorted...as for the new shopping center...not bothered one bit about it either way. I hate shopping, especailly clothes shopping it's so dull and boring and I if I'm lucky enough to find something I actually like it's usually not worth my hard earned cash! 

I guess I'm fortunate in that I'm blessed by the gods that I can look gorgeous in a sack cloth


----------



## Geri (Sep 27, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> Oh and true Bristolians never EVER refer to the town shopping center as 'Broadmead' it's just 'Town' and yer always going 'into Town' or 'Down Town' whatever direction your coming from!



That's what I said to butchers earlier (although I am not a true Bristolian, having been born in Nottingham).


----------



## xenon (Sep 27, 2008)

butterfly child said:


> Sauce
> 
> I think Nando's is over-rated. And a bit limiting if you don't like chicken.




Ah, yeah, that one.

yep, if you don't like chicken or spicey sauce, you'll be hungry in there.


----------



## xenon (Sep 27, 2008)

Geri said:


> That's what I said to butchers earlier (although I am not a true Bristolian, having been born in Nottingham).




I've taken to calling it Bromide.

I know. Satiricle genious isn't it.


----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 27, 2008)

Geri said:


> That's what I said to butchers earlier (although I am not a true Bristolian, having been born in Nottingham).





Anyway, true Bristolian's are becoming a thing of the past quite rapidly...I suppose most true 'yokels' of any town are now. 

Most of the children I work with now add americanisms into their speak. With an american accent also. They even think our currency is dollars!


----------



## Geri (Sep 27, 2008)

Finally got to look around the rest of Harvey Nicks - what a load of crap! Small and everything is too expensive.

American Apparel - crap.
Urban Outfitters - also crap.

I think the only shop I'll go in there to visit is House of Fraser.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 28, 2008)

I went out for a little bike ride earlier - started out with a half-hearted attempt to find out exactly where the sushi place is located.

The weirdest thing is near the twee-ed up Quakers Friars there's a bit that looks identical to another bit on the Park Street side of the harbour. It was rather Port Meirion - lite.

Thankfully Millets is still where it was - though even they rarely have anything my size.

On the way back via Gardiner Haskins towards the Netham, I realised just how much tarting up is going on down there - hundreds of vaguely "water front" flats for yuppies.... 

All in all, it confirmed the correctness of focussing on moving to somewhere on a scale I can relate to.


----------



## wiskey (Sep 28, 2008)

*jittug posting*




			
				fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Oh and true Bristolians never EVER refer to the town shopping center as 'Broadmead' it's just 'Town' and yer always going 'into Town' or 'Down Town' whatever direction your coming from!



in your bit of town maybe


----------



## wiskey (Sep 28, 2008)

Funnily enough when I was growing up in Brixton going Up To Town meant Oxford st/West End. 

Anyway we went today, we saw it, we saw lots of people not buying anything and I was given a map . . . to a shopping centre. Then we went in search of a drink and ended up in M&S in the poor bit, so the entire new shopping experience lasted 20mins and most of that was in Hotel Chocolat. 

Failed to spend any money at all and ended up having a very nice afternoon watching Circomedia's displays in Portland Square 

The roof was rather nice though


----------



## Geri (Sep 29, 2008)

gentlegreen said:


> Thankfully Millets is still where it was - though even they rarely have anything my size.



Did you notice that there is a new Mountain Warehouse a few doors down from Millets?


----------



## electrogirl (Sep 29, 2008)

when is the massive primark in th house of fraser building opening?


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 29, 2008)

Geri said:


> Did you notice that there is a new Mountain Warehouse a few doors down from Millets?


No, but their footwear seems to stop at size 12 too.


----------



## wiskey (Sep 29, 2008)

Geri said:


> Did you notice that there is a new Mountain Warehouse a few doors down from Millets?



should we ever need a mountain we're sorted


----------



## big eejit (Sep 29, 2008)

Imagine that. the warehouse must be fucking massive!


----------



## Geri (Sep 29, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> when is the massive primark in th house of fraser building opening?



"Spring 2009"


----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 29, 2008)

wiskey said:


> in your bit of town maybe



I think you'll find most peeps refer to Broadmead as plain and simple 'Town' where ever they are in Bristol...

"ooooh where did you buy that top to? It's gert Lush!"

"Cheers I got it in 'Town' on Saturday"


----------



## wiskey (Sep 29, 2008)

big eejit said:


> Imagine that. the warehouse must be fucking massive!



or its full of bonsai mountains


----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 29, 2008)

wiskey said:


> or its full of bonsai mountains



There's something quite appealing about that!


----------



## Iam (Sep 29, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> I think you'll find most peeps refer to Broadmead as plain and simple 'Town' where ever they are in Bristol...
> 
> "ooooh where did you buy that top to? It's gert Lush!"
> 
> "Cheers I got it in 'Town' on Saturday"



Same where I'm from, and hence the whole centre has always just been "town" to me, too.


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 29, 2008)

wiskey said:


> so the entire new shopping experience lasted 20mins and most of that was in *Hotel Chocolat*.





*droooooooooools*


----------



## Geri (Sep 30, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> *droooooooooools*



I can't believe I spent £7.50 on three bars of chocolate (actually 6 as there were two in each pack). I wouldn't dream of going to Tesco and spending that much, even on Green & Blacks! You get carried away though and lose all sense of proportion.


----------



## electrogirl (Sep 30, 2008)

Geri said:


> "Spring 2009"



 i want it now


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 30, 2008)

wiskey said:


> of course it is, I just said I don't understand the attraction. I can sort of see why people would spend a fortune on a car or on records but the desire for handbags just eludes me.





I gotta admit mines records, bikes and wicked nights out that give me the horn, and I didnt understand the Handbags and shoes thing. Until. . in my pre Fizzer days I had a couple of high mainetenance girlfriends. They got the same buzz of Fendi bags, Jimmy choo's and Barry manillow shoes (I dunno what theyre fucking called neither do I care )

I just guess were all wired up a little differentlly


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 30, 2008)

And WTF is Mountain Warehouse ?


----------



## JTG (Sep 30, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> I think you'll find most peeps refer to Broadmead as plain and simple 'Town' where ever they are in Bristol...
> 
> "ooooh where did you buy that top to? It's gert Lush!"
> 
> "Cheers I got it in 'Town' on Saturday"



fwiw I've always used both. so did people in the bits of Bristol I've spent 28 years living in.


----------



## Geri (Sep 30, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> And WTF is Mountain Warehouse ?



It's like Millets - sells outdoor gear and stuff.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 1, 2008)

i am a loser. i DREAMT about cabot circus and it was magical and the shops were down tiny corridors and instead of doors they had red velvet curtains.

i'm going to be disappointed when i go down there today aren't it?


----------



## Iam (Oct 1, 2008)

Judging by my brief wander around yesterday, yes.


----------



## xenon (Oct 1, 2008)

Just ooked at the list of stores, as found on the website.

It's all just fashion and clothing.

As i suspected. nothing for me. The unfashionable gadget browsing skint bloke.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 1, 2008)

> <....>
> Yellow schools of taxi fishes
> Jonah in a ticking whale
> Caught up at the light in the fishnet windows
> ...


.


----------



## Geri (Oct 1, 2008)

xenon said:


> As i suspected. nothing for me. The unfashionable gadget browsing skint bloke.



No, there's a gadget shop! I was very tempted to buy a pen that's also a torch.


----------



## xenon (Oct 2, 2008)

Didn't notice that on the list. Only Apple shop and Sony Centre under electronics. Never buying anything from there again, since I saw the same Sony Minidisk recorder for 100 quid less a few days later online.


----------



## Geri (Oct 2, 2008)

I can't see it on the list of shops either, but I definitely didn'd imagine it - it's on one of the streets leading up towards House of Fraser and is called [can't remember what] Gadgets. 

There is also a lovely café called Amano Café that sells the most scrumptious milkshakes and lemon drizzle cake.


----------



## Zaskar (Oct 2, 2008)

I was in the circus today and noticed some no filming signs - red rag to a unapologetic film maker.... 

I went to talk to the management about this - pointed out the law and that they were wrong and told them I was going to be back next week to make a film - they said I wasnt allowed unless I gave them an outline of the vid - yea right...

I shall be going back next week to see how hard and insistent thier security are - what fun - I quite enjoy a tussle with a man in uniform.

All this no filming shit pisses me off - its creeping censorship from the bottom up and I will not have it.  Roll on the second arrest of the year - lols.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 2, 2008)

Geri said:


> I can't see it on the list of shops either, but I definitely didn'd imagine it - it's on one of the streets leading up towards House of Fraser and is called [can't remember what] Gadgets.
> 
> There is also a lovely café called Amano Café that sells the most scrumptious milkshakes and lemon drizzle cake.



i saw the gadget shop, it's third floor i think? tucked around a corner?

i can;t remember, i didn't go in it. i like the shiny colourful clothes shops.

well i loved cabot, very muchly. i got quite disorintated though, but i have no sense of direction, i still go the wrong way in broadmead.


----------



## Paul Russell (Oct 3, 2008)

Zaskar said:


> I was in the circus today and noticed some no filming signs - red rag to a unapologetic film maker....
> 
> I went to talk to the management about this - pointed out the law and that they were wrong...



Shopping centres are usually private property, not public places, hence they can make up any rules they want (no hoodies, no filming, no luminous socks).

I'd be (pleasantly) suprised if this mall is any different.


----------



## tarannau (Oct 3, 2008)

More to the point, why the bleeding heck would you want to make a stand over the 'right' to film a near identikit shopping centre experience? It hardly makes you Rosa Parks.

I can send you some photos of similar Nandos, Urban Outfitters and Hotel Chocolat branches if you like.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 3, 2008)

I expect they've sold exclusive rights to HTV


----------



## Tank Girl (Oct 3, 2008)

there's a nando's in cabot circus? 

I'm visiting this emporium tomorrow and if there's a nando's I'm even happier


----------



## strung out (Oct 3, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> there's a nando's in cabot circus?
> 
> I'm visiting this emporium tomorrow and if there's a nando's I'm even happier



cool, what you doing in bristol tomorrow?

i went down there today and all i came back with was a bag of wasabi peas from harvey nicks


----------



## Tank Girl (Oct 3, 2008)

oooh wasabi peas! my weekend is getting better and better 

I'm visiting wiskers and derv this weekend. hoping to see your bro at some point too maybe.


----------



## strung out (Oct 3, 2008)

bottom shelf, right at the far end of the food section on the left


----------



## Tank Girl (Oct 3, 2008)

excellent, cheers!


----------



## tarannau (Oct 3, 2008)

Hate to point this out Tanky Miss, but you get wasabi nuts much cheaper in Camberwell and Brixton than Harvey Nicks.


----------



## Tank Girl (Oct 3, 2008)

yes, but I'm going to harvey nicks tomorrow, I am not going to camberwell or brixton  I suspect I can get them in peckham too


----------



## Tank Girl (Oct 3, 2008)

oh, and it's peas not nuts!

part of your recommended five a day


----------



## tarannau (Oct 3, 2008)

Heh. We can put a glass roof above Peckham and get all excited about it as well if you like. A newfangled shopping centre in Bristol; it's like a proper city now. Or Croydon.


----------



## strung out (Oct 3, 2008)

its part of the long term plan to build a glass roof over the whole of the city


----------



## Tank Girl (Oct 3, 2008)

yeah, I've been putting my visit to wiskers off until this momentous occassion


----------



## JTG (Oct 3, 2008)

If you're visiting it after say 1pm I could come and find you on my way home from work.

BEP today reports that Hardy Amies is closing down a full week after it opened. Marvellous, hopefully it'll be replaced by poundland or something else of greater value to the city


----------



## Tank Girl (Oct 3, 2008)

I was quite surprised when i saw hardy amies was in there. they're in big financial trouble aren't they, as a company, not just in cabot circus.

think I'm getting to temple meads about midday, so will keep in touch


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 3, 2008)

JTG said:


> If you're visiting it after say 1pm I could come and find you on my way home from work.
> 
> BEP today reports that Hardy Amies is closing down a full week after it opened. Marvellous, hopefully it'll be replaced by poundland or something else of greater value to the city


By all accounts the whole company is in trouble.

http://news.google.co.uk/news?q=Har...GB:official&client=firefox-a&um=1&sa=N&tab=wn

It'll be interesting to see if the area becomes culturally split between the Primark shoppers and the Harvy Nicks / HOF lot ...

Presumably there will still be firework / tinsel shops ?


----------



## strung out (Oct 3, 2008)

i was suprised how many empty units there are in the rest of broadmead when i walked through there today. and not even all the cabot circus units are filled yet


----------



## JTG (Oct 3, 2008)

I wasn't, it's not a surprise that there are only a finite number of viable shops possible in Broadmead.

Perhaps something useful should have been built, like a swimming pool or some council houses


----------



## Geri (Oct 3, 2008)

I am so over Cabot Circus now. Although Oakley is opening tomorrow, so I might pop in for a gander, then I off to Cribbs for proper shopping (i.e. John Lewis, TK Maxx and Asda).


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 3, 2008)

fuck it. i went down for a proper old looky today and i nearly got a boner. 

urban outfitters made me feel shivery with excitement and i can't wait for a time when i can clad myself in american apparel fluro spandexorama.

topshop is immense and big and proper sized and has a good petite range for shorties like me hooras! and a rad denim section where i got some skinnio jeanios that aren't too long for me..hara.

and the new look has a giant shoe section which i could get lost in and i bought some red ballet shoesies.

republic i likey. hennes is big and i likey. 

and schuh had such lovely patterny rocket dog plimsolls.

yes i love it.


----------



## big eejit (Oct 3, 2008)

JTG said:


> I wasn't, it's not a surprise that there are only a finite number of viable shops possible in Broadmead.
> 
> Perhaps something useful should have been built, like a swimming pool or some council houses



Or some council houses with swimming pools. I'll have one.


----------



## Geri (Oct 4, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> and schuh had such lovely patterny rocket dog plimsolls.



It's very useful to have Schuh, I must admit. They don't have a lot instore, but their online stock is huge. You get free delivery and 365 day returns, and you can take them back to the shop rahter than have to send them.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 4, 2008)

Geri said:


> It's very useful to have Schuh, I must admit. They don't have a lot instore, but their online stock is huge. You get free delivery and 365 day returns, and you can take them back to the shop rahter than have to send them.



ooh i didn' even think to do that, their online store is crazy good. thanks.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Oct 4, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> urban outfitters made me feel shivery with excitement and i can't wait for a time when i can clad myself in american apparel fluro spandexorama.



I didn't really get UrbanOutfitters, everyone raves about it so I actually ventured in on my lunch break but I wasn't really very moved.    I still haven't had the chance to get into American Apparel but I'm optomistic that I'll like it.  



electrogirl said:


> and the new look has a giant shoe section which i could get lost in and i bought some red ballet shoesies.



A giant shoe section you say?  I may have to try and find New Look now!   Cheap shoes are the best, and New Look shoes are actually comfy I find, and they go up to a size 8.  

I have however, found the eyebrow threading kiosk. I stopped and my eyebrows done on my lunch break .  The woman who did it was really quick and it didn't really hurt, but a huge group of people did stop and stare while she did it.


----------



## Iam (Oct 5, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> fuck it. i went down for a proper old looky today and i nearly got a boner.



 

Well, I'm glad that someone's _this_ excited about the new shops.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 5, 2008)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> I didn't really get UrbanOutfitters, everyone raves about it so I actually ventured in on my lunch break but I wasn't really very moved.    I still haven't had the chance to get into American Apparel but I'm optomistic that I'll like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




you will love the new look shoe section i swear. they even do wide feet rang which is great for my obese hoofs.

i love urban outfitters i must say but it is too pricey for my likey. i just go in to perv at all the pretty clothes.

i was tempted by the eyebrow lady! but yeah the audience aspect put me off.


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 6, 2008)

We had a look on Saturday when we went down town and I gotta say I wasn't suprised to find nothing there I was interested in. 

Fine if your one of the skinny shit jeans, stripey shite, to go with the the soft punkesque Toni and Guy saw me coming and all I go was attacked by the blind trainee with clippers haircut clones. all finished off with a shemagh to keep the sand out. I'm unfortunately not so it’s a bit disappointing

All seemed a bit daily mail, coffee shop, winebar culture to me and feels like its geared up to draw people in from a lot further afield rather then service the local Bristol population. Still that’s progress innit.


----------



## Tank Girl (Oct 6, 2008)

bugger, if I'd known you two were going to be there I'd have given you a shout!


----------



## Rollem (Oct 6, 2008)

my bristol dwelling sister took my eldest neice (7) shopping in cabort circus on saturday

my eldest niece said "oh dear, what have they done to the shops mum. they look all boring"


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 6, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> bugger, if I'd known you two were going to be there I'd have given you a shout!




what you mean you was in Brizzle and never said nowt.

kin ell if I'd have known I'd have booked a table at Nando's


----------



## Tank Girl (Oct 6, 2008)

it was a bit of a flying visit to the wiskers/derv house - next time I'll let you know - and I'll hold you to nando's


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 6, 2008)

Coooooliiio


And Im sure we can find somewhere loads better than nando's


----------



## Zaskar (Oct 6, 2008)

Cabot circus is even better than the galleries for spitting on people - those walkways are brill !


----------



## wiskey (Oct 6, 2008)

Geri . . . I went to Harvey Nicks with Tanky and I found a _lovely_ handbag!!! 

But it cos half my moths rent 

It was blue and shiny


----------



## strung out (Oct 6, 2008)

harvey nicks was a lot smaller than i expected it to be


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 6, 2008)

> I went to Harvey Nicks with Tanky and I found a lovely handbag!!!
> 
> But it cos half my moths rent
> 
> It was blue and shiny






Now all we need is Fuct to say he brought a killer pair of heels in Kurt Geiger and the world axis's rotation will be complete


----------



## Tank Girl (Oct 6, 2008)

yeah, I was a bit taken aback by that - we decided we'd best leave harvey nicks before they did any more weird things to our wiskers 

the clutch bag that caught my eye was about £500 

and yes, it was quite small in there.


----------



## Geri (Oct 6, 2008)

wiskey said:


> Geri . . . I went to Harvey Nicks with Tanky and I found a _lovely_ handbag!!!
> 
> But it cos half my moths rent
> 
> It was blue and shiny



Yeah, I need to stay away from there!


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 7, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> yeah, I was a bit taken aback by that - we decided we'd best leave harvey nicks before they did any more weird things to our wiskers




Seriously a Mr B L Zebub has just put an order in for some thermal underwear.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 7, 2008)

strung_out said:


> harvey nicks was a lot smaller than i expected it to be



it was shockingly small!!! We kept looking for the rest of it! and half of it is a restaurant


----------



## wiskey (Oct 7, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> Now all we need is Fuct to say he brought a killer pair of heels in Kurt Geiger and the world axis's rotation will be complete



its alright, I think I'm over it now. I put it down to being in shock at the £105 t-shirts!!


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 7, 2008)

£105 for a T Shirt.

Now I know why its called Harvey Nicks. Its easier then Harveys robbing us blind.


----------



## JTG (Oct 7, 2008)

I predict that Harvey Nicks will be gone within 18 months tops


----------



## wiskey (Oct 7, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> £105 for a T Shirt.
> 
> Now I know why its called Harvey Nicks. Its easier then Harveys robbing us blind.



you should have seen the hankies!! you wouldn't dare actually blow your nose on one.


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 7, 2008)

JTG said:


> I predict that Harvey Nicks will be gone within 18 months tops




I predict shoplifters switching from Morrisons. 

Lets face it a £600 handbag is a lot less work then the equivalent amount of beans and 99p DVD's 

I dunno if it will be gone though mate. I really dont think its there to cater for just Bristol. Its pull will be as far out as the Cotswolds, Cornwall and that posh bit of wales thats really England but they wnat the benift of free prescriptions. 

Thats what I think its here for. Its to attract the people wot do posh lunch set. 

The anarchist in me wants it to fail and says start egging Audi's and Bimmers as they turn up. 

But then if it does fall flat on its arse we as the local taxpayers will end up susidising it with parking fees and local taxes to cover it. So I sort of want it to succeed as well. Paid for by the mugs that wanna come from there second homes in Cornwal cos they just cant bear to spend a week aways from Harvey Nicks and a Pinot Gregio and really need another £105 t shirt. 

More fool them if they do.

Sadly I though I think that the desire aspect will draw a lot of people in that cant afford it and in such a turbulant financial time thats not good.


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 7, 2008)

wiskey said:


> you should have seen the hankies!! you wouldn't dare actually blow your nose on one.




I've got to do it now


----------



## wiskey (Oct 7, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> I predict shoplifters switching from Morrisons.
> 
> Lets face it a £600 handbag is a lot less work then the equivalent amount of beans and 99p DVD's



dunno you know - might be tricky when there's 3 members of staff per bag and 3ft of empty shelf either side of each bag, they'd notice if one went missing. 

And I DARE you to go and blow your nose on a paul smith hanky!


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 8, 2008)

wiskey said:


> And I DARE you to go and blow your nose on a paul smith hanky!



What ya doing Friday


----------



## JTG (Oct 9, 2008)

Bentalls fell flat on their faces in Bristol. That's what I'm basing my Harvey Nichols prediction on


----------



## tarannau (Oct 9, 2008)

Bentalls is shit though. It's kind of just above Debenhams and below John Lewis in the posh hierachy, whereas Harvey Nicks is different territory. The only place where Bentalls seems to do well is in suburban shiteholes like Kingston, also known as Croydon on the snobbing river.

I suspect there may be enough 'saw you coming' types in Clifton and surrounds to sustain Harvey Nicks, barring the possibility they'll just go to proper sized stores in London instead. After all, if it can survive Leeds.


----------



## JTG (Oct 9, 2008)

I'll just have to go and lower the tone some more then won't I?


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Oct 9, 2008)

I reckon Harvey Nicks will survive ok in Bristol.  I've noticed a lot of customers coming over from Bath and they love all that shit over in Bath, nearly everyone has a designer handbag, even the teenagers.  The shopping in Bath is good for boutiques but it doesn't have a decent department store and I think people will travel for it.


----------



## Geri (Oct 9, 2008)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> The shopping in Bath is good for boutiques but it doesn't have a decent department store and I think people will travel for it.



They've got Jolly's - which is miles better than Harvey Nicks, IMO.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Oct 9, 2008)

Geri said:


> They've got Jolly's - which is miles better than Harvey Nicks, IMO.



Jolly's is sweet but it's dark and tiny, I reckon everyone is quite fond of it though, it's a bit of an institution .  A lot of Bath ladies are a bit funny about Jolly's though.  When I worked in a boutique in Bath I got quite a few women bringing stuff back for refunds cos they'd seen it on sale at Jolly's.


----------



## Geri (Oct 9, 2008)

Tiny! Have yoou been in Harvey Nicks? It makes Jolly's look like Wembley Stadium.


----------



## JTG (Oct 10, 2008)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> I reckon Harvey Nicks will survive ok in Bristol.  I've noticed a lot of customers coming over from Bath and they love all that shit over in Bath, nearly everyone has a designer handbag, even the teenagers.  The shopping in Bath is good for boutiques but it doesn't have a decent department store and I think people will travel for it.



well they should have built it in sodding Barf then


----------



## wiskey (Oct 10, 2008)

Geri said:


> Tiny! Have yoou been in Harvey Nicks? It makes Jolly's look like Wembley Stadium.



I'd almost say its too small to be functional! It doesn't carry off posh department store cos there isn't enough of it.


----------



## Zaskar (Oct 10, 2008)

I like harvey nicks cos i am a frustrated handbag owner and i like the posh totty too.


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 13, 2008)

wtf is Jolly's

Is it a girly place that I dont need to know about


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 13, 2008)

i keep lolling at the name 'jollys'. it's soooooooo posh.


----------



## tarannau (Oct 13, 2008)

How can you miss Jollys? It's right in the middle of Bath, which is hardly the biggest place to begin with?

Is there a Specs Savers in Cabot Circus...


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 13, 2008)

I dont do Bath. 

I was reliably informed its just Bristol's Theme Park


----------



## wiskey (Oct 13, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> wtf is Jolly's
> 
> Is it a girly place that I dont need to know about



I've never heard of it either.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Oct 13, 2008)

Jolly's is the name for House of Fraser in Bath, cos HOF bought it but didn't change the name.  It used to be owned by Mr Jolly, apparently.


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 13, 2008)

did Mr Jolly Live next door  and go of to start Dreamytime Escorts.

And for anyone under the age of 20 ask your older brother/sister or maybe parents


----------



## Tank Girl (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm old and I have no idea what you're on about bombscare


----------



## wiskey (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm not old but I'm over 20 and I dunno what your on about either?


----------



## strung out (Oct 13, 2008)

i am young and over 20 and i don't know what bombscare is on about


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm nearly 40 and  *know exactly* what DJ Bombscare is going on about I have the box set!


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 13, 2008)

They're pretty much all shit except for 3 or 4 though aren't they.


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 14, 2008)

Who is it? 
Nicholas Parsons. 
Fuck off. 
I said Nicholas Parsons. 
I know, fuck off. I don't care if you're Bob Monkhouse, fuck off. 
Do you think I could use your telephone? 
[Mr Jolly opens the door] 
Do I have to spell it out? F-U...


----------



## JTG (Oct 14, 2008)

tarannau said:


> How can you miss Jollys? It's right in the middle of Bath, which is hardly the biggest place to begin with?
> 
> Is there a Specs Savers in Cabot Circus...



we're from Bristol. We rarely see the need for Bath.


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 14, 2008)

yeah. .  we've got power showers so there


----------



## tarannau (Oct 14, 2008)

Bloody small-towners. Reminds me of the Holiday Showdown people who came from Bristol, loved Bristol and even holidayed in Bristol. Sample line - 'it's not even worth going to London. We've got everything there here, like McDonalds'.

Needless to say, the family they swapped with were a little bemused. And when the holiday swap occurred, to Thailand of all places, their Bristolites daughters loved it, whilst dear old mum could only find fault. She looked a bit sheepish come the interviews mind.

Bristol and Bath are just a squit apart really - ones a heritage hub surrounded and supported by cheaper areas, the other's got the usual suburban sprawl of a 'proper' city for better or worse. Nice part of the world.


----------



## JTG (Oct 14, 2008)

Fact is, if you live in Bristol there is no need to go to Bath ever. None.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 14, 2008)

I got a nice coat from Jollys about 4 years back. 250 quid knocked down to a hundred, global warming means i've never had the chance to wear it.


----------



## tarannau (Oct 14, 2008)

JTG said:


> Fact is, if you live in Bristol there is no need to go to Bath ever. None.



I could say the same about Bristol from my position in London. 

Seems a bit of a daft boast to be honest - like saying that you don't ever want to visit Knightsbridge because you've got everything you need in Sutton.

Think of it as a day trip or a chance to see something slightly quaint and different. I'd happily visit both Bath and Bristol again - Bath's slightly more of a draw tbh because it's so ickle and unlike London town.


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 14, 2008)

*my unhelpful post of the day*



tarannau said:


> Think of it as a day trip or a chance to see something slightly quaint and different. I'd happily visit both Bath and Bristol again - Bath's slightly more of a draw tbh because it's so ickle and unlike London town.




BUT that would make you a T-O-U-R-I-S-T 

therefore back to me be relaibly informed that *Bath =  Bristol theme park *


----------



## tarannau (Oct 14, 2008)

Nah i thought Bath owns Bristol. It's where they store the ruffians and navvies.


Bath's a honeypot trap for the poncing middle classes and tourists mind, particularly Euros and Americans. Us Londoners use Camden and immediate surrounds for much the same reason.


----------



## JTG (Oct 14, 2008)

If I want to be obstructed by gormless Yank tourists gazing at interesting but essentially useless architecture I go to London where there's more of it.

Meanwhile, Bristol suffices for all my 'having a life' requirements.


----------



## Geri (Oct 14, 2008)

tarannau said:


> Bloody small-towners. Reminds me of the Holiday Showdown people who came from Bristol, loved Bristol and even holidayed in Bristol.



Not true, they went to Weston-super-Mare for their holiday.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 14, 2008)

tarannau said:


> Bloody small-towners. Reminds me of the Holiday Showdown people who came from Bristol, loved Bristol and even holidayed in Bristol. Sample line - 'it's not even worth going to London. We've got everything there here, like McDonalds'.
> 
> Needless to say, the family they swapped with were a little bemused. And when the holiday swap occurred, to Thailand of all places, their Bristolites daughters loved it, whilst dear old mum could only find fault. She looked a bit sheepish come the interviews mind.
> 
> Bristol and Bath are just a squit apart really - ones a heritage hub surrounded and supported by cheaper areas, the other's got the usual suburban sprawl of a 'proper' city for better or worse. Nice part of the world.


My god someone else saw that!

I couldn't believe quite literally what I was watching. They went on holiday _in their own house!_

That said Cabot Circus is a ghastly soulless capitalist enclave of cyclopean effect.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 14, 2008)

But they didn't.


----------



## tarannau (Oct 14, 2008)

Geri said:


> Not true, they went to Weston-super-Mare for their holiday.



...on a day trip. It would be like me getting a bus to Cheam or something. 


It was actually quite sad, even down to the Pot Noodle evening, the one with hubby exhibiting slightly OCD qualities over the water fill line. fairplay to the daughters for their diplomatic efforts, honesty and loyalty to their family.

Cabot Circus is of course ghastly - it's just another rejigged shopping centre after all-  but it's also the biggest talking point on this forum for many an age. Bristol's perhaps not the big cosmopolitan city quite yet.


----------



## strung out (Oct 14, 2008)

because what people talk about on this forum is obviously the biggest indicator of the relative merits of whether bristol is a big cosmopolitan city or not.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 14, 2008)

I like the Egg and the Theatre Royal. 

I've never been tempted by the theatre here.


----------



## strung out (Oct 14, 2008)

i went to bath shopping for the day a few months back. i got bored in about an hour. all the history stuff i saw on school trips years ago and wasn't particularly interested in seeing it again


----------



## Geri (Oct 14, 2008)

What's the Egg? The Bristol Old Vic is quite nice for plays and stuff. I go to the Hippodrome more, for opera.


----------



## tarannau (Oct 14, 2008)

strung_out said:


> i went to bath shopping for the day a few months back. i got bored in about an hour. all the history stuff i saw on school trips years ago and wasn't particularly interested in seeing it again



The charm of Bath was that it was tiny really. Walk from one side to the other at all times of the night, to the one house party bunkered down in one those ridiculously thick walled Georgian basements. Strange local businesses (bison burgers and Mr D's) still survived amongst Jollys and likeably grubby pubs, the departed Beehive and Bell amongst them. It was charming for a Londoner like me to live there - something different. More going on that meets the eye, especially when you get past the tourists. And far more local, non posh local life survived than many gave it credit for - I loved the little stretch of Larkhall I lived on, with the little PO, Co-op and social club.

Bristol always had its attractions as well. The late night taxi excursions around St Pauls for weed and music, the good days of Thekla and even Lakota. Better shopping, more of everything really, but just not as different for me. Bath's quaint, but Bristol's another proper city, for better or worse.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 14, 2008)

Geri said:


> What's the Egg? The Bristol Old Vic is quite nice for plays and stuff. I go to the Hippodrome more, for opera.



small indi theatre. 

I've never seen anything I really want to see advertised at the old vic. I ought to go to the tobacco factory too as its on my doorstep.


----------



## strung out (Oct 14, 2008)

tobacco factory is great if there's something good on


----------



## wiskey (Oct 14, 2008)

yeah my brother raves about it as a venue, and its on my doorstep . . . but I'm not really a Hamlet or Othello person. I'm waiting for MND and then I'l;l go. or something non shakespear. I might go and see what they christmas one is


----------



## Geri (Oct 14, 2008)

wiskey said:


> s
> 
> I've never seen anything I really want to see advertised at the old vic.



I saw an excellent play there once about the Summer of Love. They said the audience had to dress like hippies because they would be part of the play, which was cool.

I also saw Great Expectations - very dull. I only went because it was a friend's birthday.

And the third and last time was a play with Pete Postlethwaite as a clown - (I won tickets) also dull, I fell asleep. I did see Chris Vacher and David Garmston in the audience though, and when I was in the toilet my mum saw the bloke who plays Roy Cropper in Corrie. 

It's very quaint though.


----------



## strung out (Oct 14, 2008)

they do some decent stuff at the new vic as well sometimes


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 14, 2008)

Geri said:


> And the third and last time was a play with Pete Postlethwaite as a clown - (I won tickets) also dull, I fell asleep.



That was Justin Butcher's _Scaramouche Jones_, I thought it was awesome. It was a world premiere, too (there had been a single performance in Ireland of an earlier version a year or so earlier, I believe).


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 14, 2008)

I shamefully haven't been to the tobacco factory yet, even though it's on my doorstep.

I really like the old vic as a venue, it's beautiful and intimate. I've seen some good things there, and the 'pay what you can' thing is ace.

We should be proud of the Hippodrome for the huge shows it gets, that stage is MASSIVE and it holds 2000 people! Most of the touring shows that come here don't even use most of the stage.


----------



## Geri (Oct 14, 2008)

DaveCinzano said:


> That was Justin Butcher's _Scaramouche Jones_, I thought it was awesome. It was a world premiere, too (there had been a single performance in Ireland of an earlier version a year or so earlier, I believe).



My mum loved it, I think I was just very tired. I often fall asleep at things, unless they are loud enough to keep me awake.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 14, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> I shamefully haven't been to the tobacco factory yet, even though it's on my doorstep.



I didn't know you were this side of the river! We'll outnumber those northerners who live in south gloucestershire soon 

Tobacco factory christmas gig is Christmas Carol which I can live without. 

Nthing at the Old Vic grabs me (again)


----------



## xenon (Oct 14, 2008)

Seen a couple of things at the Old Vic. Paradise Lost was the last. Got to look round the set prier to the performance. They had a scaffold grid around the sides,which the angels hung from.

Tobaco Factory gets a lot of reputable comediens playing. Theatre bit too hot in the summer.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 14, 2008)

Geri said:


> My mum loved it, I think I was just very tired. I often fall asleep at things, unless they are loud enough to keep me awake.



It was certainly pretty intense - one man on stage for the best part of two hours - and no barrel of laughs, either!

I must confess, I have got rather over-lubricated a time or two at the Old Vic and ended up heckling bad performances  I think it must be the really tiny seats, they make my legs sore and me irritable.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 14, 2008)

oh yeah, has anybody been past colston hall recently??

its, err, interesting!


----------



## Geri (Oct 14, 2008)

wiskey said:


> oh yeah, has anybody been past colston hall recently??
> 
> its, err, interesting!



I saw it from the back - it does look very different!


----------



## wiskey (Oct 14, 2008)

is the back gold on plywood too?


----------



## Geri (Oct 14, 2008)

I dunno, it was dark - looked weird and space age.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 14, 2008)

It just looks seriously tacky from the front. 

The gold panelling is a touch lurid.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 14, 2008)

wiskey said:


> I didn't know you were this side of the river! We'll outnumber those northerners who live in south gloucestershire soon



yeah defected from the north nearly 2 years ago now and never looked back! i just love walking over all the bridges to get to work really.

i used to live up from the honeypot but now i'm off north st.


----------



## strung out (Oct 14, 2008)

its dodgy that side of the river. i've only been there twice


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 14, 2008)

butchersapron said:


> But they didn't.


The Bristol family spent the week at home. Albeit in their caravan so their guests could enjoy listening to the mother hoover at 7am.

Personally that was one of the most depressing things i'd seen in a long time.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 14, 2008)

strung_out said:


> because what people talk about on this forum is obviously the biggest indicator of the relative merits of whether bristol is a big cosmopolitan city or not.


I can sum up Bristol in one example: that god awful bar next to the Old Duke. Two great pubs opposed by some nightmare trendy bar full of wankers.


----------



## strung out (Oct 14, 2008)

quite like most major cities then!


----------



## xenon (Oct 14, 2008)

Awesome Wells said:


> The Bristol family spent the week at home. Albeit in their caravan so their guests could enjoy listening to the mother hoover at 7am.
> 
> Personally that was one of the most depressing things i'd seen in a long time.




Don't you get HTV?


----------



## xenon (Oct 14, 2008)

Awesome Wells said:


> I can sum up Bristol in one example: that god awful bar next to the Old Duke. Two great pubs opposed by some nightmare trendy bar full of wankers.




It's closed now. Was called Moo Moo's IIRC.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 15, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> yeah defected from the north nearly 2 years ago now and never looked back! i just love walking over all the bridges to get to work really.
> 
> i used to live up from the honeypot but now i'm off north st.



see, south of the river is always better 

thats 4 of us off North St now!


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 15, 2008)

xenon said:


> It's closed now. Was called Moo Moo's IIRC.


Wasn't it just called Bar Med, or Club Med.

Appalling place. Quite out of character.


----------



## strung out (Oct 15, 2008)

yup, closed down now though


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 15, 2008)

It was the Radio West building back in the days when King Street ran all the way down to Welsh Back.


----------



## xenon (Oct 15, 2008)

Awesome Wells said:


> Wasn't it just called Bar Med, or Club Med.
> 
> Appalling place. Quite out of character.




Bar med, then Moo Moo's. . Probably be something similar again in a couple of months. Used to annoy me cos you couldn't sit outside and just hear the Old Duke's music. Jazz / blues + cheesie club tunes.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 15, 2008)

that place will always be cheesorama cos it's so big, i think. cos only big cheeso chains and stuff will be able to afford it.

i really don't know if that's actually true btw. i just decided in my head.


----------



## strung out (Oct 15, 2008)

i've put in an offer on it to turn it into a cheese and mince pie shop actually. fingers crossed it gets accepted


----------



## xenon (Oct 15, 2008)

Sounds about right EG. 

But pies. mmm


----------



## Geri (Oct 15, 2008)

Awesome Wells said:


> Wasn't it just called Bar Med, or Club Med.
> 
> Appalling place. Quite out of character.



Yeah, I was dragged in there once on a work do. Fucking horrendous.


----------



## 3_D (Oct 15, 2008)

DaveCinzano said:


> It was the Radio West building back in the days when King Street ran all the way down to Welsh Back.


Are you not just confusing real life with the amazing fantasy TV world of "Radio West's private ear" Eddie Shoestring?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 15, 2008)

No confusion.


----------



## Geri (Oct 15, 2008)

I don't remember it being there - the earliest I can remember is when they were at the Watershed.


----------



## Riklet (Oct 16, 2008)

Urgg it's a monstrosity one below the new faux-pastiche Georgian shite in Bath...


----------



## wiskey (Oct 16, 2008)

how far have they got with Baths shopping centre? last I saw it was a mighty big hole, and then they blew bits up


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 16, 2008)

I was in Bath on Tuesday and aside from lots of cranes ,roadworks ,scaffolding and guys in high viz jackets I did not see much- I dont think it is that far along.


----------



## Zaskar (Oct 16, 2008)

My first bad shopping expirience in M Q.

ZAVI SUCK - Last wekk I got my friends daughter a pressie, a h potter dvd - didnt play - went to change it - ' sorry sir we have put hte price up from 6 to 10 so you have to pay the four to change it '

Me - ' no I dont think so - tell you what, I am going to walk out with my replacement, why dont you call the police? '

Shop manager-stammer stammer - goes red -  ' err well I will do it just this once ' 

Me - ' No, you will do this for everyone, its the law I think'

Manager -' ererer its compnay policy ' 

me - ' I worked in a shop once, horrible isnt it, have nice day'.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 16, 2008)

LOL


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 16, 2008)

strung_out said:


> i've put in an offer on it to turn it into a cheese and mince pie shop actually. fingers crossed it gets accepted



it'll be the next 'soap and candles'.

i love that shop.

say what you see.


----------



## Zaskar (Oct 16, 2008)

Girls, only girls....


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 16, 2008)

Zaskar said:


> Girls, only girls....



i don't love it cos it sells soap and candles.

i love th fact that it only sells soap and candles and called itself 'soap and candles'


----------



## Zaskar (Oct 16, 2008)

oh  -doh -my bad.


----------



## Geri (Oct 16, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> i don't love it cos it sells soap and candles.
> 
> i love th fact that it only sells soap and candles and called itself 'soap and candles'



A bit like Oil & Vinegar.


----------



## Paul Russell (Oct 18, 2008)

Awesome Wells said:


> That said Cabot Circus is a ghastly soulless capitalist enclave of cyclopean effect.



Visited Cabot Circus for the first time a few days ago (used to spend a lot of time in Bristol, not so much recently).

I realise that it's a huge investment that must be advertised, but if I turned up at the train station (like I did) and saw all those signs for Cabot Circus, like it was some sort of amazing historic tourist attraction, and then found out it was *just some clone shops and a funny roof*, I would have been a bit pissed off!


----------



## Mr_Nice (Oct 22, 2008)

Crikey - I have been working down here for the last 2 months and that Carbot effort has been a nightmare for me trying to get back on to the M32 when I go home at the weekends, and now I have some Ladyess trying to clean my windscreen at the traffic lights - Its not good


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 22, 2008)

Mr_Nice said:


> and now I have some Ladyess trying to clean my windscreen at the traffic lights - Its not good


So you're posting while you're waiting ? 

I keep trying to figure who they are - they look a bit Romany.


----------



## Mr_Nice (Oct 22, 2008)

gentlegreen said:


> So you're posting while you're waiting ?
> 
> I keep trying to figure who they are - they look a bit Romany.


 
Yeah they did quite a good job though so gave em 30p they looked digsuted


----------



## wiskey (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm not suprised tbh. 

what are they supposed to do with 30p?


----------



## Mr_Nice (Oct 23, 2008)

wiskey said:


> I'm not suprised tbh.
> 
> what are they supposed to do with 30p?


 
To be quite I don't give a toss  I didn't even want my screen washed anyway, and it took them all of 60 seconds fuck me thats £18 hour !!


----------



## Geri (Oct 23, 2008)

They should think themselves lucky you gave them anything at all. They're a flipping menace.


----------

